# My Froggy home Fished at last !



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok so i've been working on my Frog tank for weeks now it seems and its at last finshed .... I made the 3d fake Rock background myself and has a waterfountian and fogger i love how its turned out so far now just need to get my GTF's here and in their new home


----------



## miss2 (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome work! looks great


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 4, 2009)

Can u make me one lol!


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice , i like alot .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you  I'm happy with how its turned out. I'm already planning the next one lol .....


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 4, 2009)

Dats wicked i think the froggies r gonna like it.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

I hope so ... They should the work I've put into it lol .... Spoiled little buggas


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 4, 2009)

so is the water heated ? and filtered? 
as ill be getting a new enclosure for more GTF`s in the next 2 weeks and i might borrow [ steel] some of your ideas.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah It has two internal filters running and also has a water heater and it has a heat mat under the fake bottom under the land so it can heat the water under there that runs off as well


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Jul 4, 2009)

thatss greattt,, bakground looks even beter lol,, are u using peat moss as the substrate


----------



## SyKeD (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats is STUNNING...

if its gone with in the next couple of days.... I'm sorry. its just soo good hahaha


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

I have Coco peat over top of gravel and coal (mixed together) then i have sphagnum moss over top of that ...


----------



## DragonOwner (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks great frog i'm sure your frogs are going to love it. All your time and effect sure has paid off.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guy's I'm pretty chuffed at myself with it


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks great Kelly! When are you getting your froggies??


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

They should be here in a week or two but i wanted to get the tank all set up and ready to go be4 my lil guy's got here so i didnt have to freak out when they are here .....


----------



## warren63 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice !!!


----------



## wranga (Jul 4, 2009)

about time. we've only been hearing about this tank forever. but well done it looks awsum


----------



## southwazza (Jul 4, 2009)

dont think ive been so impressed with an enclosure that doesnt even have any creatures in it yet great work


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

southwazza said:


> dont think ive been so impressed with an enclosure that doesnt even have any creatures in it yet great work


 Yeah whats real sad is the fact i find myself sitting here watching it already without the frogs lol the waterfall gets me in


----------



## southwazza (Jul 4, 2009)

haha nothing wrong with admiring your hard work, i'm guessing you'll be spending fair bit more time looking at it once you get your little froggies


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm pleased with it now i wanna get some kind of Ivy that wont take over the tank to grow around the bit of wood


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 5, 2009)

wow that looks amazing! you have to be stoked with that. what kind of frogs are going in it?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Green tree frogs and maybe some magnificents .....


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 5, 2009)

thats awesome!!!
that sucks.... not for you and the froggies but for me coz i dont own it


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you ..... it was pretty easy done just took a while getting everything i needed


----------



## derekm (Jul 5, 2009)

Iwannafrog said:


> I'm pleased with it now i wanna get some kind of Ivy that wont take over the tank to grow around the bit of wood



I have ivy in the front garden at home. I like it but, unless it is regularly pruned, it will take over everything. The only ivy I know that won't take over your tank is plastic ivy.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah thats the only problem with Ivy ,... i might be able to find some kind of climber to do the same job .... I really dont want to put any Fake plants in


----------



## Rocket (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks stunning and best of luck with cleaning it every week or two as frogs are the messiest creatures....


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 5, 2009)

that is a awesome tank u can make me one anytime well done.


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jul 5, 2009)

hey that looks great, cant believe you made it your self. Congrats. Hope everything goes well when you get the GTFs.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone  i'll take some more photos once i have the little green guy's home


----------

